# Well boys...it's starting to warm up...what are you plans this year?



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

It looks like we've seen the last of old man winter at least in the midwest. Things are starting to warm up and though we might get another sneaky snowfall into March and April this is pretty much the end.

The snow is starting to melt exposing the ground. We are having weather close to 50deg here. It will be nice to get back out into the lawn.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Same as every year obsess about every little thing with my lawn and wonder why it's not perfect.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Ive got lots to do. Ive got 5 or 6 trees that I want to have removed, as well as removing any remaining mulch that may be in the front yard, as well as improving the overall quality of the grass.
Ive also noticed that I really need to get an edger to edge along my walkways where its overgrown. Im planning on picking up a Ryobi One+ 18v edger sometime next month. Ive already got a bunch of other Ryobi tools and a Ryobi mower, not to mention 6 Ryobi batteries, so the Ryobi edger is kind of a no-brainer.
Really, the big stuff is things that I cant do myself, such as removing the trees and improving the landscaping but its stuff that will greatly improve the quality of the yard when its done, especially the trees. Right now, my front and side yard get so much shade because of a huge pine tree and the grass kind of gets drown by all of the pine straw that the trees drop. Removing those trees is going to be a game changer for the grass.
Beyond that, its just a matter of doing what I can to help the grass get stronger. Im planning on doing a core aeration and spreading compost on the lawn and doing lots of weed 'n feed and some overseeding. I did weed 'n feed and overseeding last fall and it made a huge difference in the quality of the grass.
Needless to say, Im chomping at the bit for the warm water to get here, the snow to get out of here and to get to work on the yard.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

- aerate
- top dress with sand
- tenacity
- RPR seed


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

I'm going to stick to what worked last growing season....but I'm gonna be a little more vigilant about turf fungus which got me bad


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

#1...Praying there is still grass from my 2020 reno under the melting snow.

Once the soil thaws and ground temps hit 45-50 degrees, throw whatever milo I've got left over from last year

55 degrees...start spraying urea weekly + 1st round of PreM


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

I spot sprayed with T-zone a couple days ago. I'll probably do a blanket application with a hose end sprayer in another week or so. Since I renovated and seeded last fall and couldn't use a pre-m, I'm full of creeping charlie and some others. I'm sure the top soil/compost/sand mix that I brought in didn't help either.

Already did one pre-m application about a month ago when we had a week of warm weather, will do another in probably late March or April. Looking to really push the KBG to fill in all the gaps. I want to reel mow at around 1" or so. Maybe some top dressing/leveling come fall.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacks_Designs said:


> - aerate
> - top dress with sand
> - tenacity
> - RPR seed


I see, so you are going for the home golf course type thing?


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

john5246 said:


> Jacks_Designs said:
> 
> 
> > - aerate
> ...


Yes and no. My lawn just needs it. First home I bought and learned I have a passion working in my yard. Everything was seriously neglected from the previous owner. I personally would like to gly everything and start over but I think my wife would kill me. This is the next best thing.


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

I also dream of a complete reno but parts of my lawn are 50 years old. Looking better every year and I can't afford the provista kentucky blue grass till it becomes more readily available &#128517;


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

New house. (Move in 12/25/2019).
1.6 acre lot, appx 1.3 acre of ground and there was no grass. Only weeds and sand/dirt. 
Did a renovation Sept 19. (made mistakes).

Basically all I see now in the yard is what I did wrong (or didn't do well enough) so I am planning another reno this year.


----------



## jestersdead13 (Feb 3, 2020)

Going to take the flattest part of my lawn this spring ( live on a rear walkout) and spring overseed with Barenbrug PRG and then leveling the yard one section at a time after that. Just yet another experiment to attempt. 2000 sq ft in total. Going to use tenacity as the pre-emergent and lesco starter fert. Probably wont happen until early may here in Minnesota.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Great thread!! Big plans for this year, first full year with my greens mower. Once the soil temps hit 55 or so I will dethatch and put down pre-emerg. I still have about 5-7 inches of snow throughout most of my yard, so at least 3 weeks for me I would think. I have 2 small repair areas that will need spring seeding, those won't get the pre-emerg. Planning on mowing about 2600 sq ft of the lawn with the reel at 7/8 working my way down to 3/4. Then in early August I am overseeding/mini reno a full sun 1200 sq foot portion of the yard with Sure Shot KBG blend. That will be reel mowed all year and beyond.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Backyard: 
Soil test
Scotts Triple Action (starter + Meso), light top dress and GCI TTTF overseed as soon as temps hit ~48°
Lots of fert and soil amendment based on soil test

Front yard/side yards:
Soil test
Scotts Triple Action (starter + Meso)
PostM (triclopyr)
Fill in the literal crater that is going to be left from stump grinding (stump is about 50"x50"...)
Top dress/overseed with GCI TTTF second week of August
Lots of fert and soil amendment based on soil test

I will also be removing some arborvitaes in my backyard that have grown way too big and awkwardly (planted too close to the fence so the back sides of them are pretty much bare) and it should also help get some more sun into the backyard. This is my first full year in this house, so there is a lot of landscape "clean up" that needs to be done and will probably take preference over the lawn this year.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

My plan this year it to just fertilize, spot seed, water, and mow.

I think I had been overdoing it with dethatching, aerating, leveling, etc.

Looking forward to giving the lawn a year to just grow and not have to "recover" from anything.

We'll see if I can stick to it.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Kill the trivialis and thicken up a few areas from my fall overseed. Looks like fall over seeding is out until the trivialis is defeated.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> My plan this year it to just fertilize, spot seed, water, and mow.
> 
> I think I had been overdoing it with dethatching, aerating, leveling, etc.
> 
> ...


wow looks like you already have a sports field there from the pic in your avitar


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Well....today I shoveled the snowbanks in my yard onto my driveway to melt, and get the snow off my grass ASAP. I wonder what the neighbors think....Definitely see some matting but it needs to dry out a bit before I start a light raking. But I'm itching to get out there. After last years Reno I was burned out, but the fire is coming back!


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Ha! I'm not the only one shoveling snow onto my driveway, phew


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

JimFromLawnGuyland said:


> I also dream of a complete reno but parts of my lawn are 50 years old. Looking better every year and I can't afford the provista kentucky blue grass till it becomes more readily available 😅


you don't need provista, just get something else, many great options out there


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Slingblade_847 said:


> Well....today I shoveled the snowbanks in my yard onto my driveway to melt, and get the snow off my grass ASAP. I wonder what the neighbors think....Definitely see some matting but it needs to dry out a bit before I start a light raking. But I'm itching to get out there. After last years Reno I was burned out, but the fire is coming back!


I was just thinking of doing this, had been working on the snow bank by the mail box throwing it on the driveway. Works really well anytime the sun is out


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I am currently getting ready to irrigate all 1.25 acres of grass.

Its about 60 5000 series heads
36 misters
2000 ft of pipe

&#129318;&#127995;‍♂


----------

